

Ask HN: Facebook Lookback implementation - dquail

Probably a noob question.  But whats the best practice for Facebook, and others like JibJab for streaming dynamic videos based off templates?
Is each view dynamically created?  Is a video created upon the first request and cached for each subsequent playback?
======
xuki
The video doesn't change and it was pretty fast when I first viewed it. At
Facebook scale I'd guess they have to generate the video in advance. Would
love to hear from anyone who worked on this feature.

